# Scratches



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

I have several minor scratches on various different body panels, not needing a re-spray but would like to take the edge off them.

I've seen scratch removal packs in Aldi for one, do they work well or are they just another version of T-Cut [which I have]?


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

pay cheap get cheap is the saying 
any pictures of the scratches can you catch a finger nail on them 
guessing you dont have a machine polisher so you are limited to options can use 
meguairs scratch x with a hand polishing pad will probably be your best option


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Tony1958 said:


> I have several minor scratches on various different body panels, not needing a re-spray but would like to take the edge off them.
> 
> I've seen scratch removal packs in Aldi for one, do they work well or are they just another version of T-Cut [which I have]?


G3 compound paste is by far the best product I have ever used for removal of light scratches, buy a tube and all of your car loving colleagues will suddenly become your best friends  http://www.farecla.com/automotive/compo ... e-compound

Enjoy!


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Stochman said:


> Tony1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I have several minor scratches on various different body panels, not needing a re-spray but would like to take the edge off them.
> ...


yeah and leave holograms g3 too heavy a compound just for hand application


----------



## youboughtwhatatt (Mar 20, 2014)

The kit in aldi and the like are basically a Lear lacquer pen they will fill a deep scratch and make it look better but not the best it's a bit like repairing a scuffed shoe with a marker pen


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

sweeney23 said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> > Tony1958 said:
> ...


Strange that, I've used the stuff for years and never seen any holograms on any of my cars, just perfect paintwork.


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Stochman said:


> sweeney23 said:
> 
> 
> > Stochman said:
> ...


Strange that, I've used the stuff for years and never seen any holograms on any of my cars, just perfect paintwork.[/quote]

wouldn't want to see your polished car then tbh


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Auto Finesse have a sale on the Haloween weekend think you get 20% off, they have some pretty good stuff that can be applied by hand and will work a treat for you


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> > sweeney23 said:
> ...


wouldn't want to see your polished car then tbh[/quote]
Intrigued by what you think is the one to use Sweeney23? From previous posts I think you've mentioned you're in the detailing business? What do you recommend then???


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Stochman said:


> sweeney23 said:
> 
> 
> > Stochman said:
> ...


As per the original question and as per comments already made, G3 will make light work at resolving light surface scratches... using a polishing mop it's the business and exactly what the trade prefers over the current 3M fastcuts.

Colour depending G3 does need a little hand glazing or waxing to completely finish the job but you won't beat the final results!


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Couldn't agree more Aaron, it's definitely the best thing I've ever found for scratch removal, I'm guessing that Sweeney never used it correctly if he's created holograms in the past with it.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Stochman said:


> Couldn't agree more Aaron, it's definitely the best thing I've ever found for scratch removal, I'm guessing that Sweeney never used it correctly if he's created holograms in the past with it.


Stochman - I can only agree!

We buy 3M fastcut by the bottle weekly for our bodyshop for polishing freshly painted panels in the green, yellow and blue tops grades but any painter knows.... when polishing their own car - Farecla G3 is what you want ;0D

20 years ago I qualified from car painters college with full distinctions before a long ongoing career in the bodyshop - I've never flatted the nuts out of a 1 series back door though but I'm still intrigued what a detailer recommends lol!!!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

All that clear pen scratch repair stuff is utter tosh. Best benefits will be wet sanding the area and then machine polishing the gloss back up.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

darylbenfield said:


> All that clear pen scratch repair stuff is utter tosh. Best benefits will be wet sanding the area and then machine polishing the gloss back up.


Blimey never had a post create so much comment, all good stuff though.

As I suspected the paint scratch removal thingys are not really up to much and although they do contain a piece of 3000 grit paper, T-Cut is on a par.

What interests me is the polishing machine, you can pick them up at various outlets is one as good/bad than another?

If not what should I be looking for when buying one, power/wattage?


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Tony1958 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > All that clear pen scratch repair stuff is utter tosh. Best benefits will be wet sanding the area and then machine polishing the gloss back up.
> ...


Unless you've used a polisher before and are competent with one I'd highly recommend that you took your car to a professional bodyshop, a good one, and asked them to do it. It's so easy to get swirls in your paintwork that only show up in certain lights, and then, if that happened to your car, you would probably finish up taking it to a bodyshop anyway to eliminate the swirls, and consequently just adding to the expense.

Obviously the other option is to practice on your mrs's car first until you get it right :lol: :lol: :lol:

On the other hand, if it's just a few odd scratches, I'd stick to my first recommendation of just using G3 applied by hand.


----------



## Tone (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a few scratches really, strange how they seem to appear, almost like someone has targeted my motor but doing many small scratches all round the body.

Maybe I'm paranoid...... :? ....but 5 years ago 20 of the 25 cars in the car park where I live got attacked, many scratches [big ones] on them but saved the worse for my TT bonnet which looked like a child had scribbled on it. :evil:

£450 to repair  if that sort of thing happened now I could never afford to repair it, hanging onto the car by the skin of my teeth at the moment [long story]. Oh and no the Police never caught the bastard, in fact I've had many times over the years my cars/bikes have been attacked and never has one person been caught even though I knew who did at least 2 of them!! Bloody useless blue bottles.

I'll check out that G3 you recommend. Is it fairly straight forward to use, rub on, rub off?


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Tony1958 said:


> Just a few scratches really, strange how they seem to appear, almost like someone has targeted my motor but doing many small scratches all round the body.
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid...... :? ....but 5 years ago 20 of the 25 cars in the car park where I live got attacked, many scratches [big ones] on them but saved the worse for my TT bonnet which looked like a child had scribbled on it. :evil:
> 
> ...


Yep there are plenty of green eyed scumbags around, I try not to leave my TT unattended for long anywhere.

Yes mate it's simply rub on, I usually use a damp cloth to apply it, let it dry then rub off. Try it in an inconspicuous area first of all but I can honestly say that I've used the stuff for years and it's removed many small scratches and scuffs on loads of my cars. The stuff lasts forever too as you'll only use a very small amount.

Good luck mate, let us know how you get on.


----------



## sweeney23 (Feb 20, 2014)

Stochman said:


> Couldn't agree more Aaron, it's definitely the best thing I've ever found for scratch removal, I'm guessing that Sweeney never used it correctly if he's created holograms in the past with it.


ha laughing at what you wrote couldn't be using it properly , mhm if i do detailing i think i know what I'm doing and dont use cheap shit , 3m , chemical guys , swissvax or zymol is what i use and if i get 300 to 400 quid for polishing a car think ill take what you said with a pinch of salt for tbh pay cheap you get cheap shit  , and i never said i used g3 as from research and word of mouth stay clear from it


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

sweeney23 said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more Aaron, it's definitely the best thing I've ever found for scratch removal, I'm guessing that Sweeney never used it correctly if he's created holograms in the past with it.
> ...


That's great :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

sweeney23 said:


> Stochman said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't agree more Aaron, it's definitely the best thing I've ever found for scratch removal, I'm guessing that Sweeney never used it correctly if he's created holograms in the past with it.
> ...


And again, in English this time please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Stochman said:


> sweeney23 said:
> 
> 
> > Stochman said:
> ...


Hahahahahaha!!! :lol:


----------

